# A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I have a business speech class in college, and on November 17th I have to give a 7 to 10 minute speech on how that affects the business world, and I was hoping that someone can give me some advice or information, So far I only have a minute of it planned out, and that involves the bird in the hand Geico commercial. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

or perhabs a bird in the bush is worth two in the hand. think about it lol


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

conservative investment, risk management, playing it safe vs going for it, taking surefire profit, even if small, vs risking much to maybe make more


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

buying low, selling high? kinda sounds like store mark ups buy an item sell it for twice what its worth.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

LOL revolution, and great advice TOS!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its common now to treat new customers well and treat existing customers like crud. Comcast lost a bunch of subscribers last month, but most of them were at the end of "introductory" reduced rates. For TV and phone now, the best deal is to switch back and forth between providers to get the intro rates. This allows them to meet short-term "growth" goals, but it can't be good for companies long-term, they get all of the cost of new customers and none of the benefits of long-term customers.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oooh, that's a good one!

By the way, Albino, I have to ask: What the heck is that gizmo in your avatar pic?


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Its a camera tripod, but I took about 10 photos, put them together for s short stop motion, did it in photoshop, added the effects myself.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Your profile picture is so funny Albino.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I can kill 2 stones with 1 bird.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

A bird in the hand, and soon your hand is full of bird do-do.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Id highly recommend watching the Wall Street: Money never sleeps, movie, just came out, gives some good insight on the govt/economy/money


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Good Idea Osiris, and LOL plecostomus and cam


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

NP, it's actually watchable, and not bad movie at all. Some famous people in it as well.


----------

